# Complete Jailbreak Guide



## Danny600kill (Mar 27, 2010)

<div align="center"><!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro--><!--sizeo:6--><span style="font-size:24pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Complete Jailbreak Guide<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></div>
<div align="center"><img src="http://crunchgear.com/wp-content/uploads/iphone-5up-small.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></div> 
<div align="center">This guide is not complete and won't be for some time but I will try my best to update for all processes and I hope this helps a few people. 

All these guides are for windows unless specified

This guide is written by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Danny600kill' target=_blank title='View profile for member Danny600kill'}>Danny600kill</a> and <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ifish' target=_blank title='View profile for member ifish'}>ifish</a> with the help of <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=alidsl' target=_blank title='View profile for member alidsl'}>alidsl</a>
</div>

<!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><u>Introduction</u></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
Jailbreaking allows iPhone and iPod Touch users to run unofficial code on their devices, thus bypassing Apple’s official app distribution mechanism, the App Store. This can make it possible to extend the capabilities of your Ipod/Iphone in many ways. Is it worth it? Well many people think that it is as you may run user created content and have more control over your Ipod/Iphone with things like themes ect.
If you decide to jailbreak your Ipod/Iphone, the task is fairly simple. There are many ways of jaillbreaking, some consist of simply clicking a button, other's consist of making custom firmware then restoring your Ipod/Iphone with this through Itunes. I will try to explain how to jailbreak in a variety of ways.

<!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><u>The two types of Jailbreak </u></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
There are two types of jailbreak, Tethered and Untethered. Untethered is the better of the two and is usually known as '' full jailbreak.'' The second kind of jailbreak is Tethered. The reason it is called tethered is because it puts certain constraints on what you can do, for example you can not change the boot logo like you can with untethered. The main problem with tethered in that you can not turn off your Ipod/Iphone without it going into DFU mode. All you have to do is plug it into your pc and re-jailbreak depending on which method you used it may just be as simple as clicking make it ra1n again. This problem may be compared to how if you turn off your hacked PSP 3000 you will have to run a CF enabler again ( Chickhen ect ). You may be thinking why would I want tethered then. Well it is not your choice. Certain models and firmwares can not be fully jailbroke and so have to go with a tethered jailbreak. If using blackra1n for example  it tells you if it’s doing a tethered or untethered. Don't worry if you do have to go with tethered, just make sure your Ipod/Iphone isn't turned off ( Always high battery ) and you should be fine.


<!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><u><b>Installer/App store Choices</b></u><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

When I say choices I mean which app store ( Non official ) you want to use. There a three choices you can choose all with there own pro's and cons. The three choices are Cydia, Icy and Rocky. I will explain what they are here so it may help you choose which one to use

<u>Cydia</u>

Cydia is a software application for the iPhone OS that lets a user browse and download applications for a jailbroken iPhone or iPod Touch. It was developed by Jay Freeman (also known as "saurik").

Cydia provides a more user-friendly graphical user interface for some open-source software-installation tools originally developed for Debian (specifically APT, and the dpkg package management system). Cydia's repositories allow the installation of software packages, most of which are available to download at no cost. Cydia also includes the Cydia Store, which offers a number of applications for sale. Both free and paid software packages are downloaded directly to an iPhone or iPod Touch device, to the same location as Apple's pre-installed applications (the /Applications/ directory).

Cydia is easily the most popular of the three choices but this doesn't mean it is the best. The main problem associated with Cydia is the speed, on loading up and reloading sorces, pages ect. It can get as bad as taking 2-3 minutes to just load up. Apart from this and some other problems Cydia is a great app and was the first of its kind. Jay Freeman was one of the pioneers in the jailbreak uses

<u>Icy</u>

Icy is a package installer/manager for the iPhone and iPod Touch, created and maintained by Ripdev, which allows users to browse and download applications from a range of sources. Most applications are available to download for free, with some requiring purchase after downloading, including other software created by Ripdev, such as Kate. The applications are downloaded directly to iPhone or iPod Touch and are generally located in the /Applications/ directory, in the same place where "Apple native" applications are located.

Icy can be installed when jailbreaking, using tools such as "Pwnage Tool", as well as through Cydia.

Icy is the main alternative to Cydia as a source of unofficial applications now that development on "Installer" (created by Nullriver) has been discontinued. The purpose of developing Icy was to create a package manager that used APT which is the same method used by Cydia, therefore making Icy compatible with Cydia Sources, that was faster and more lightweight than Cydia.

Icy is shown to be a lot faster than Cydia as works just as well. Like it says above it works with all Cydia sources and so you will not miss out anything while using this. The main drawback to Icy is that the developers closed the project made the source code public. Hopefully someone will pick the project up in the future.

<u>Rock</u>

Rock is the third of the more famous Installer apps, developed by rock your phone.

Rock is faster than Cydia but not icy. Before you get used to the catagories section it can be a little confusing, however it's split into the seperate sections of "Apps", "themes", "ringtones", "addons", "repos" and "other", after these it's split into the normal sections (Themes, themes(springboard), system etc).

Rock includes many features that other installers don't include, like the review/star rating system (not used much) and the best of all background downloading, the only downfall I've seen so far is the delay for the icons to appear (ones you just installed) for only a few seconds. There may be other bugs that I haven't seen yet but I will update this if any bugs are found.

Rock can do all things that Cydia can do, think of it as in between Cydia and Icy, full of features and quite fast.

<!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><u><b>Can your Ipod/Iphone be jailbroken?</b></u><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

Not every Ipod/Iphone can be jailbroken but the majority can. If you are unlucky enough to have one that can't then don't complain. There will eventually be a jailbreak made available for these it will just take time. People are always working on new ways to achieve the jailbreak ( For example the famed GeoHot ), it's not an easy task so be patient, they will come through for you.

<u>Jailbreakable</u>
- iPad (up to, and including, 3.2... Well, 3.2 is the only available iPad firmware)
- iPhone 2G (all firmwares)
- iPhone 3G (all firmwares)
- iPhone 3GS (up to, and including, 3.1.3)
- iPhone 3GS "MC" models (up to, and including, 3.1.3)
- iPod touch 1G (all firmwares)
- iPod touch 2G (all firmwares)
- iPod touch 2G "MC" models (all firmwares, but 3.1.1 is tethered)
- iPod touch 3G (up to, and including, 3.1.3)

<u>Non Jailbreakable</u>


<!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><u>Method 1 - Blackra1n</u></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

Blackra1n is the simplest jailbreak which consists of you clicking a button.

<u>Works for :</u>
- Ipod Touch 1g up to firmware 3.1.2
- Ipod Touch 2g up to firmware 3.1.2
- Iphone 2G, 3G up to firmware 3.1.2
- Iphone 3GS up to firmware 3.1.2

<u>Downloads</u>
- Blackra1n<a href="http://filetrip.net/f12247-blackra1n-final.html" target="_blank"> Link</a>

<u>Guide</u>

1. Connect the device to your computer via USB (to be turned on) and close iTunes.

2. Download the .exe and then click on the icon to run blackra1n. I small window should pop up with a single button saying '' Make it ra1n ''
<img src="http://blackra1n.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/blackra1n1.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

3. ( This is the jailbreak, be sure you want to do this and make sure that itunes is closed ) Click that button, and you’ll notice the words “Entering Recovery”. In those seconds, the program will launch a completely automated process that will put the iPhone / iPod in recovery mode and then run the Jailbreak and install the application on the device Blackra1n.
<img src="http://blackra1n.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/blackra1n-recovery.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

4. A picture of Geohot will appear on your Ipod/Iphone and a box of information will appear on your PC, please read this and if possible donate to Geohot
<img src="http://blackra1n.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/blackra1n-iphone-3gs.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />


5. The Jailbreak has been completed and was successful.  You will now have a app on your springboard called balckra1n. Install cydia and then you can delete the blackra1n app.
<img src="http://aboutonlinetips.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/blackra1n-1.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

End! You can enjoy your jailbroken with Cydia. The whole process, even counting the time for a restart of the device, takes about 30 seconds! Yes it was that simple!

<!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><u>Method 2 - Redsn0w</u></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

Redsn0w is a more complicated way of jailbreaking. This involves customizing firmware and installing it to your Ipod/Iphone. <u>This may delete all Music/Apps/Videos ect</u> so be prepared

<u>Works for :</u>
- Iphone 2G, 3G up to firmware 3.1.3
- Ipod Touch 2g up to firmware iOS 4

<u>Downloads</u>
- Itunes <a href="http://www.apple.com/itunes/download/" target="_blank">Link</a>
- Redsn0w <a href="http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YL1ASFL9" target="_blank">Link</a>
- You will also need to download firmware 3.1.2 which I can not link to sorry.

<u>Guide</u>

1. Download Itunes 9.0.3, Redsn0w 0.9.4, Firmware 3.1.2 for your device ( The IPSW file )

2. Download firmware 3.1.3 and install on device ( you can use itunes for this )
<img src="http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad242/Danny600kill/iTunes.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

3. Navigate to the following location on your computer C:\Users\{your windows user name}\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer\iTunes\iPod Software Updates and copy the iPhone OS 3.1.2 IPSW file (iPhone OS firmware) file to your desktop for easy access.
<img src="http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad242/Danny600kill/image28.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

4. Run redsn0w 0.9.4 ( As Administrator ) and click on browse. Point it to the iPhone OS 3.1.2 firmware you just copied to your desktop. Make sure your iPhone or iPod Touch is already updated to OS 3.1.3
<img src="http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad242/Danny600kill/Capture2.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />  

5. After redns0w has validated the firmware, it will show some options such as Install Cydia, Verbose boot etc. Make sure to check Install Cydia and Already pwned.
<img src="http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad242/Danny600kill/Capture4.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

6. Turn off your iPhone or iPod Touch and connect it to your PC. Hit next in redsn0w. It’ll start patching the kernel of your iPhone firmware file.
<img src="http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad242/Danny600kill/Capture3.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

7. Start your iPhone or iPod Touch in DFU mode by pressing both the power and home button until the help message on redsn0w disappears. If you had shutdown your device as told in step 7, this process will be faster. ( This step seems complicated but just follow the on screen instructions )
<img src="http://www.ithinkdiff.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/Capture5.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

8. Click next again. Now you’ll have to hold the power and while holding it, press the home button but don’t release it. After a few seconds, let go of the power button but keep the home button pressed until the firmware installation starts.
<img src="http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad242/Danny600kill/Capture6.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<img src="http://i940.photobucket.com/albums/ad242/Danny600kill/Capture7.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />  

9.Now it’ll take some time for the process to complete. Once it’s done, you will have a jailbroken iPhone/iPod Touch with firmware 3.1.3!

( A know bug of Redsn0w is when it says waiting for reboot it may freeze. Just unplug then re-plug in the Ipod/Iphone and carry on )

<!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><u>Method 3 - Spirit</u></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

Spirit is the newest Jailbreak which can create an untethered Jailbreak for all Ipods/Iphones/Ipads available. It is just as easy as Blackra1n and so should be used instead of any above methods as it is far superior. The Ipad Jailbreak is a Beta and Cydia for Ipad is a Beta as well. Not all Cydia apps work for the ipad yet.

<u>Works for :</u>
- All available Ipod Touches
- All available Iphones
- Ipad

<u>Downloads</u>
- Spirit<a href="http://www.spiritjb.com/" target="_blank"> Link</a>

<u>Guide</u>

1. Make sure your Ipod/Iphone is on and activated (lockscreen or springboard)

2. Plug your Ipod/Iphone in

3. If your Ipod/Iphone is already on a tethered jailbreak, sync then restore your Ipod/Iphone (you can use 3.1.2 or 3.1.3 FW), then (not necessary but useful) backup your Cydia apps using pkgbackup, if you haven't yet jailbroken your Ipod/Iphone then go to the next step.

5. Download spirit

6. Run spirit and click on jailbreak, Spirit will only take a second or 2 to work, if the error c0000005 appears try running in windows 95 compatibility mode
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/190622/Spirit.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

7. Your Ipod/Iphone will reboot and go onto a purpley starry screen while loading after the apple logo

8. You now have a Jailbroken Ipod/Iphone


<!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><u>Method 3 - sn0wbreeze</u></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

Sn0wbreeze is made by the great developer ih8sn0w. It's very recent so not many people out there know about this gem yet. It's slightly different to the others as it creates a custom .IPSW file. An .IPSW is the iPod firmware. And with the custom .IPSW, you will use it to restore the iPod in iTunes.

<u>Works for :</u>
•	iPhone 3G 
•	iPhone 3G - old bootrom | New bootrom running 3.1.2 
•	iPod Touch 2G - MB/MC running 3.1.2 
•	iPod Touch 3G - running 3.1.2 

<u>Downloads</u>
-Sn0wbreeze <a href="http://filetrip.net/f12246-sn0wbreeze-1-7-1-7.html" target="_blank">Link</a>

<u>Guide</u>
1.	Downgrade to iOS 3.1.2 (If you are already on iOS 4) download link for IPSW <a href="http://www.felixbruns.de/iPod/firmware/" target="_blank">here.</a>

2.	Once on 3.1.2. I want you to jailbreak it. Using blackra1n <a href="http://filetrip.net/g25123722-blackra1n.html" target="_blank">here</a> but if you're using the latest iTunes. You will have to use this <a href="http://www.mediafire.com/?dt5jzdml4jm" target="_blank">fix</a> 

3.	Next. We want to download your iOS 4 ( From<a href="http://www.felixbruns.de/iPod/firmware/" target="_blank"> here</a> ) and save it to your desktop for easy access.   

4.	Now, this is where it can get confusing.  You will need launch sn0wbreeze and select expert mode. Then find your iOS 4 ipsw ( Which should be on your desktop). Then you will have some options. General, Installers, Custom boot-logo, Unlocks and Custom packages and final option build IPSW. You should go to general. Pick what you want. Like native multitasking and the works. For MC model users <u>NEVER TOUCH THE NOR-ONLY STUFF</u>. So click the disable NOR.  I recommend Cydia as your installer over Rock ( Read above sections for information on both ). Ignore the custom packages for this guide. Now, Custom Boot-Logos. Only PNG pictures are supported. They must be 320 x 480 pixels or below . 100Kb per logo. And it <u>MUST HAVE AT LEAST ONE TRANSPARENT PIXEL</u>. Then you click Build IPSW 

5.	Now. To Restore the iPod to the custom firmware ( Also the way you downgrade ) You must hold SHIFT + Click restore in iTunes. You do this to restore to the Custom sn0wbreeze iOS 4.ipsw (not the actual name of it)

6.	BAM! Your iPod 2G-MB model is jailbroken <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" />
For MC-model users. You have to use iBoots along side Sn0wbreeze. For the MB-models, this jailbreak is not tethered. <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" />

<u>This section was created all thanks to <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ifish' target=_blank title='View profile for member ifish'}>ifish</a></u>

<!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><u><b>Downgrading you Ipod Touch 2g (MC Model ) 8gb only from 3.1.3 to 3.1.2 </b></u><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

This is not full proof but it is worth a shot. Download the correct 3.1.2 firmware from your chosen warez site and save it anywhere on your PC. then open itunes and plug in your device.To enter DFU Mode, plug your iPod into your computer, and turn it off. Press and hold the Sleep and Home buttons for 10 seconds, then let go of the Sleep button. Keep the Home button down (!!!) until your computer identifies your iPod as "Apple Mobile Device (DFU Mode). Then go to where it says restore. now hold shift and click the restore button. It should ask you to direct to the correct file. Choose the firmware ( in .IPSW format ) you have just downloaded and let it restore. Then after it has restored you should have a 3.1.2 Ipod Touch. Now follow one of the above guides to jailbreak your device. 

As mentioned before this is not full proof and is a bit touch and go. Make sure you download the right firmware and your device is 2G and 8gb. This does not always work and so do not complain if it does not. I can not stress enough about making sure you have the right firmware download as this will not work otherwise. For people who this is not working for be patient and a new Jailbreak will come along.

<!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><u>FAQ</u></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

1. Will a Jailbreak affect my Itunes or App store?
- No, after the jailbreak your Ipod will act completely normal and will show no difference when plugged into your Itunes

2. Does a Jailbreak void my warranty?
- No, not directly but if you do have any problems it may be better to put your Ipod/Iphone into DFU mode and recover it or leave it in DFU mode when you are sending it to get fixed. Even if you don't, most of the time they will send you a new one out anyway  ( varies on warranty terms ) and so they will not care. 

3. Now I have Jailbroken my Ipod/Iphone what shall I do?
- I can't answer this directly of course as I am not you. Most people who have a fresh jailbreak have a search through Cydia/Icy/Rocky and see what apps interest them. There are some great apps out there just waiting for you to download.


<u>Credits to :</u>
<b>Danny600kill</b>  ( Writer )
<b>ifish</b> ( Writer )
<b>alidsl</b> ( Co-writer )
Geohot ( For creating Blackra1n )
Comex ( For creating Spirit )
Dev-Team ( For creating Redsn0w )
ih8sn0w ( For creating Sn0wbreeze )
ithinkdiff.com ( For Redsn0w guide )
Prowler485 ( For giving me the idea to write this )
Dialexio ( For pointing out some important faults )
Thanks Guys

<div align="center">If you find a mistake then please point it out and I will rectify it. Thank you</div>

<div align="center"><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro--><u>Disclaimer</u> </div>
<div align="center">This is just a guide and the processes involved can be dangerous to you Ipod/Iphone, I can not be held responsible for anything that happens to your Ipod, Iphone. Also I did not personally write <u>all</u> of these guides, I have just grouped them and changed them so it is more understandable.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
</div>

<!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro--><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><div align="center">Now you have a Jailbroken Ipod/Iphone why not check out some of the must have Cydia apps <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=219128&st=0&gopid=2731112&#entry2731112" target="_blank">here</a></div><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Thoob (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice guide! I'm sure this will help lots of people.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks mate, I'll try this out


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 28, 2010)

I will be updating a guide to pwnage tool ( For mac users ) either today or tomorrow.


----------



## prowler (Mar 28, 2010)

Ha. Didn't think it was that simple.
What can you do with a jailbreaked iPhone/Touch?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 28, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Ha. Didn't think it was that simple.
> What can you do with a jailbreaked iPhone/Touch?


Compare it to hacking a PSP.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 28, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Ha. Didn't think it was that simple.
> What can you do with a jailbreaked iPhone/Touch?


Free apps(Cydia)
Themes
It basically gives you lots of apps and makes the ipod way more customizable
ALso great guide danny


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 28, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Ha. Didn't think it was that simple.
> What can you do with a jailbreaked iPhone/Touch?



Change settings, themes and you get Cydia. Cydia is basically the user created app store in which homebrew developers host there apps ect ranging from games  and emulators ( Gba emulator is great ) to remote controls and extra settings ect. You can also download real apple apps (.ipa files ) and use app sync to sync them to your ipod/iphone but this is illgela and so you shouldn't do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit : Rockstar beat me to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I will add a pro's and con's section of jailbreaking tomorrow as well


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 28, 2010)

What could possibly be a con of hacking a system?


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 28, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> What could possibly be a con of hacking a system?



I really don't know, I will find something


----------



## Dialexio (Mar 28, 2010)

Well-written guide! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A few things to nitpick, though...

For redsn0w, you're actually putting the device in _DFU_ mode (simply put, it's recovery mode if a restore got botched). It does *not* make a custom firmware and wipe out your settings; PwnageTool does. Also, the iPhone generations usually go by "2G"/"3G"/"3GS"... I'd like to suggest changing this to avoid confusion.

With redsn0w, I did get stuck at "Waiting for reboot" one time. Should this occur, you can unplug and plug your device in again. This _might_ be worth a mention; I'm not the only one that had that issue.

redsn0w allows for a tethered 3.1.2 jailbreak; it supports MC iPod touch 2G and 3G devices. The "MC" 2G units require redsn0w 0.9.2 for that, though.

A big thing to note is the 3.1.3 baseband for iPhone 3G/3GS *cannot be unlocked, and in most cases, it can't be downgraded*.

Also, the Mac versions of redsn0w and blackra1n are basically the same exact thing as their Windows counterparts, so this guide is universal.


----------



## prowler (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Say if I was to buy a new iPod Touch, would I be able to jailbreak it?
Or would I have to get a used one?


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 28, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.
> 
> Say if I was to buy a new iPod Touch, would I be able to jailbreak it?
> Or would I have to get a used one?


Nope they can all be jailbroken


----------



## Dialexio (Mar 28, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


iPod touch 3G and iPhone 3GS devices with 3.1.3 cannot be jailbroken at the moment. I _think_ new iPod touch 2Gs can be downgraded for a tethered jailbreak.


----------



## luke_c (Mar 28, 2010)

Might want to show them a few differences between each of the Installer applications, Cydia, Icy and Rocky. It's questionable which of the three is most stable, Icy seems the most stablest, Cydia has crashed (And made me have to restore and/or rejailbrake many times) Rocky, on the other hand I have no experience in, I find Cydia to be getting slower and slower and soon enough I will probably switch to Icy or Rocky (It's taking 3 minutes to reload the page's) this brings me to another point, Cydia may be the most organised, but no way in hell is it the fastest, Icy is far faster at reloading and refreshing sources, the only other real difference is the way the apps are installed between the two. Cydia uses APT to install whereas Icy and Rocky both use different techniques. Icy is basically just a lightweight version of Cydia that does everything you want it to do, plus it's smaller and fully theme able, also if you have installed apps with it you will know it's very clean and sexy compared to Cydia's lame process. The problem is that whenever someone thinks of Cydia, they think about free apps (See Rockstars post) This is not the case. Cydia just allows you to install 3rd party applications and many applications that are rejected from the app store appear there (Google Voice is one instance) To acquire App Store apps without actually paying for them you need to install another app (From Cydia of course) that allows you to download and install them onto your hacktivated device. 
You also might want to put a section on useful applications from Cydia such as Cycorder, which allows you to record videos on non-3gs devices by taking multiple pictures at a high speed, mxtube which is a better (and free) alternative to the built-in YouTube app which allows you to download the videos to your device and play them back, Poof, which allows you to hide certain apps, which helps to have a nice springboard, i usually keep off stocks and the YouTube app. Cydelete, which lets you delete apps you have installed from Cydia straight from your springboard like you would do with normal apps. Quickshottr is useful for uploading screenshots instantly and pasting the link to it in your clipboard. Backgrounder is essential for jailbreakers, it allows you to run multiple applications at once in the background. Five Icon dock is also pretty nifty as it allows you to stuff an extra app on your dock which is very handy, Insomnia keeps you connected to Wifi even when you put your device on standby which is very nifty, and how can I forget SBSettings which allows you to many things from just a swipe on your status bar.
You may also want to do a section on using Winterboard, and applying and merging themes together, another thing which could also be handy is a SSH tutorial.


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 28, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you were to buy a new iPod touch it would most probably be a 3g and there would be a large change of it being on 3.1.3 which can't be jailbroken. I would buy a used 2g and ask the seller what firmware it was on. 3.1.2 would be the best but if its on 3.1.3 ask if its a MC model and if it is don't buy it .


----------



## prowler (Mar 28, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So anything under 3.1.3 is okay?
Looking on here it says 2nd GEN Grade A, B or C.
Do the grades mean anything?


----------



## Dialexio (Mar 28, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> So anything under 3.1.3 is okay?
> Looking on here it says 2nd GEN Grade A, B or C.
> Do the grades mean anything?


I have no clue what those "grades" are; iPod touch 2Gs came with model numbers beginning with MB/MC (I believe PB/PC if personalized). Perhaps it's referring to the condition it's in (i.e.- scratched back)?


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 28, 2010)

Added section about Cydia and Icy ( Thanks Luke_c )

@Dean : I'm not sure about what the grade means but as said above they came out with model numbers starting with a set of letters. If it says MC and is higher than 3.1.2 then It can not be Jailbroken


----------



## prowler (Mar 29, 2010)

One last question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I _might_ be buying an 2G iPod Touch tomorrow.
So I just check for the Model number and if it's MC it can't be jailbroken? (providing it's firmware 3.1.2)
The latest firmware is 3.1.2 ? If the model number isn't MC and it's 3.1.2 can it still be jailbroken?






 Thanks guys for help.

Oh and I forgot one more. If I jailbreak it, can I still use iTunes for it?


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 29, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> One last question
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The latest firmware is 3.1.3, if it is 3.1.2 no matter what model it is you can jailbreak it. If its 3.1.3 then you have to be weary. First don't go for a 3G. Secondly look and if it is no MC then no mater what firmware its hackable. If it is MC then check the firmware. if it is 3.1.2 then it is hackable, if its 3.1.3 then its not. If I were you then I would look for a non MC model as we know that they will still be hackable in the future. The difference between the MC and 3G is the internals and so these can be more trouble. 

If tl,dr then basically if possible go for a 2G non MC model. If it is MC then make sure it is 3.1.2 or lower. if it is 3.1.3 then don't buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope it helps

Edit: If you don't know, to find out the model number go on Setting > General > About look for Model. It will start with either MB or MC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit2: Yes you can still use Itunes and if you decide to pirate apps ( that's naughty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) then you can use a app from Cydia called ''app sync'' so you can sync your pirated apps to Itunes


----------



## Gullwing (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks a lot! This should be stickied! By the way you could also create an unlocking post because many people want to unlock their non-AT&T Iphones/Ipods


----------



## luke_c (Mar 29, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> One last question
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It HAS to be a non-MC model, that's first. 
The latest firmware for all devices is 3.1.3, if you're planning to go on that you have to jailbreak on 3.1.2 first, then do a custom upgrade, no exceptions. As long as the model number isn't MC and it's on 3.1.2 or below it will be fine, and yes, you can still use your lovely iTunes and everything else with it.
EDIT: @danny, 3.0 and above Jailbreaks for 2G's require non-MC models


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 29, 2010)

Gullwing said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot! This should be stickied! By the way you could also create an unlocking post because many people want to unlock their non-AT&T Iphones/Ipods



I was thinking about it but I don't think I want to as I do have my Iphone anymore and so I can't try the new methods. Plus the new base band has problems while trying to unlock. If someone would like to make a topic like this I would add the link to my topic.


----------



## prowler (Mar 29, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't use iTunes personally. Just for my iPod I have now.


----------



## luke_c (Mar 29, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Precisely, if you do want to go to 3.1.3 you will have to jailbreak on 3.1.2 first anyway.


----------



## alidsl (Mar 29, 2010)

I think you should have the tethered and untethered firmwares, and say what tethered and untethered jailbreaks are

Also put that Itunes does NOT affect the jailbreak


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 29, 2010)

I thought your sig said "Complete _Jailbait_ Guide" so I clicked it and I was disappointed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But since it's for iPods I'll probably use this guide later on for something.


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 29, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> I think you should have the tethered and untethered firmwares, and say what tethered and untethered jailbreaks are
> 
> Also put that Itunes does NOT affect the jailbreak



I will update with this information tomorrow, I need to play me some BFBC 2 and then watch Hurtlocker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the information alidsl


----------



## Chaotix1p (Mar 29, 2010)

man myn is a fresh 3g on 3.1.3 n nothing can get through it


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 30, 2010)

Chaotix1p said:
			
		

> man myn is a fresh 3g on 3.1.3 n nothing can get through it



Unlucky my friend, GeoHot and the Dev-team are working on it and have found a potential exploit but need to test it thoroughly. Hopefully it will be finished soon and you may have a jailbroken Ipod


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 30, 2010)

Yep, I have a 3.1.3 iPod Touch that's the freaking MC model so I can't do shit.


----------



## 1NOOB (Mar 30, 2010)

i didnt read the whole tread , but  if i remember ,the 8 gb ipod touch 3rd gen  on fw 3.1.3 ( MC model)   can be jb  if you downgrade it with the 2nd gen fw  

EDIT : 
http://www.ipodtouchfans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=277497


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 30, 2010)

1NOOB said:
			
		

> i didnt read the whole tread , but  if i remember ,the 8 gb ipod touch 3rd gen  on fw 3.1.3 ( MC model)   can be jb  if you downgrade it with the 2nd gen fw
> 
> EDIT :
> http://www.ipodtouchfans.com/forums/showthread.php?t=277497



I have personally tried this method and for me it didn't work. Some people are saying it does but without conclusive evidence I wont be adding it to my guide. Sorry.


----------



## Hardkaare (Mar 31, 2010)

Chaotix1p said:
			
		

> man myn is a fresh 3g on 3.1.3 n nothing can get through it




iPhone 3G, or iPod Touch 3rd Gen?

Because 3G iPhones can get jailbroken on 3.1.3 (mine is)


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 31, 2010)

OMFG said:
			
		

> Chaotix1p said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is talking about the Touch I'm guessing as normally I relate ''g'' to Ipod and ''G'' to the Iphone


----------



## Hardkaare (Mar 31, 2010)

In the past when i used Blackra1n to jailbreak it wouldn't install it, unless i did it on a fresh restored iPhone, am i the only one who have to do this?

Now i use Redsn0w and it can install Cydia just fine without restoring first, how can that be?


----------



## Dialexio (Mar 31, 2010)

Geohot, in his own words, codes things hacky, which could explain why blackra1n only worked on a newly-restored device for you.

This is also why blackra1n has been reported to gag on iTunes 9.1 for Windows. (The Mac version and the iPhone Dev Team's work was unaffected.) blackbreeze, which needs .NET 2.0 and admin access, is supposed to patch iTunes 9.1 and blackra1n.exe to play nice.


----------



## Chaotix1p (Mar 31, 2010)

OMFG said:
			
		

> Chaotix1p said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a little something a forgot 2 mention

ITS A FREGGIN MC MODEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alidsl (Apr 6, 2010)

Geohot HAS an exploit but Is not releasing it yet, he is either waiting to test it on ipad or Ipod touch 4th gen, this is the same for greenpois0n as stated on the chronic dev blog (here) in their own words, "It's not that bad when something is postpwned".

also @Danny600kill: the link to this guide in your sig isn't a link


----------



## supervenice (Apr 6, 2010)

so if i have jailbroken iphone, i can use any sim card that i want??

thnx... super perfect awesome guide!!


----------



## C175R (Apr 6, 2010)

Jailbreakable
- Ipod Touch 1g up to firmware 3.1.3
- Ipod Touch 2g up to firmware 3.1.3
- Ipod Touch 2g ( MC model ) up to firmware 3.1.2
- Ipod Touch 3g up to firmware 3.1.2
- Iphone 2G, 3G up to firmware 3.1.3
- Iphone 3Gs up to firmware 3.1.2

Non Jailbreakable
- Ipod Touch 3g with firmware 3.1.3
- Ipod Touch ( MC Model ) with firmware 3.1.3
- Iphone 3Gs with firmware 3.1.3

What about Ipod touch 2G(I think since it only has 8GB) with firmware 3.1.3?


----------



## alidsl (Apr 6, 2010)

For anyone who is getting fustrated with Blackra1n not working it is a "little" inconsistent, and if you keep running it you will eventually see Geohot and after about a minute your ipod/iphone will go onto the lockscreen

@C175R: all ipod 2g (non-mc) models work up to 3.1.3 I believe that there is an 8GB mc model jailbreak I don't think it works though

edit: found this http://gumballtech.com/2010/03/09/downgrad...-1-2-jailbreak/


----------



## C175R (Apr 6, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> For anyone who is getting fustrated with Blackra1n not working it is a "little" inconsistent, and if you keep running it you will eventually see Geohot and after about a minute your ipod/iphone will go onto the lockscreen
> 
> @C175R: all ipod 2g (non-mc) models work up to 3.1.3 I believe that there is an 8GB mc model jailbreak I don't think it works though
> 
> edit: found this http://gumballtech.com/2010/03/09/downgrad...-1-2-jailbreak/


forgot to say mine is MC model. Thanks for the link


----------



## playallday (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used blackra1n with Rock.


----------



## alidsl (Apr 7, 2010)

C175R said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh can you post if it works, I'm sure thet Danny600kill will put it in the first post, and im interested aswell


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 7, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> C175R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeh I'm having a look at it now, can some one confirm its working-ness


----------



## Chaotix1p (Apr 8, 2010)

Just out of curiosity
wat happpens 2 ur device if it runs out of power during the jailbreak or ur pc runs out of power?


----------



## luke_c (Apr 8, 2010)

Chaotix1p said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity
> wat happpens 2 ur device if it runs out of power during the jailbreak or ur pc runs out of power?


In the worst scenario you will have to enter DFU mode and just do a restore and start over


----------



## alidsl (Apr 8, 2010)

As far as I know a jailbreak can't break your device, very rarely do you have to do a restore


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 8, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> As far as I know a jailbreak can't break your device, very rarely do you have to do a restore



You are right I have never heard of anyone breaking there device, just having to enter DFU and restoring, then you can start over


----------



## Chaotix1p (Apr 9, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ok thanks for that
now just gotta wait for the 3.1.3 update


----------



## prowler (May 3, 2010)

http://spiritjb.com/


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Spirit is an untethered jailbreak for iPad, iPhone, and iPod touch on the latest firmwares.[...]Any iPad, iPhone, or iPod touch on firmware 3.1.2, 3.1.3, or 3.2.


I'm trying this now, I'll let you guys know how it goes.


It worked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mine model is a MC 3.1.3 32GB btw


----------



## rockstar99 (May 3, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> http://spiritjb.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job now go wild with all apps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I actually have a 32gb MC model so im gonna finally use it as my primary


----------



## prowler (May 3, 2010)

crap, didn't see it was already posted >_>


----------



## Chaotix1p (May 3, 2010)

I tried the spirit n it didnt work for me
im on 3.1.3 n a MC model


----------



## Danny600kill (May 3, 2010)

I'm going to test Spirit tomorrow ( With an 16gb Ipod touch 3g ) and update the guide as soon as I can be bothered


----------



## Chaotix1p (May 3, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> I'm going to test Spirit tomorrow ( With an 16gb Ipod touch 3g ) and update the guide as soon as I can be bothered



ok that sould be good 2 c
btw mine is a 32GB
is anything like blackra1n where sometimes it just wont work unless you do u full restore?


----------



## alidsl (May 3, 2010)

If you already have a tethered jailbreak, you need to do a restore then use spirit


----------



## Danny600kill (May 3, 2010)

I think Dean may be able to answer this, I've not tried Spirit yet so I don't know, First make sure you are running it as Admin, then just keep trying, you may have to restore to 3.1.3 then try it

Edit : alidsl is to fast for me


----------



## Chaotix1p (May 3, 2010)

OK ill try again later AFTER i get some revision done

It hasn't been jailbroken before - pure apple 3.1.3


----------



## alidsl (May 3, 2010)

@Dannykill: Not you _may_ but you have to do a restore (with Itunes 9.1) I couldn't restore to 3.1.2 so I used 3.1.3

also spirit takes about 2 seconds for the jailbreak (takes longer to boot than the actual jailbreak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Chaotix1p (May 3, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> @Dannykill: Not you _may_ but you have to do a restore (with Itunes 9.1) I couldn't restore to 3.1.2 so I used 3.1.3
> 
> also spirit takes about 2 seconds for the jailbreak (takes longer to boot than the actual jailbreak
> 
> ...




........ what do u mean u "I used 3.1.3"?


----------



## Danny600kill (May 3, 2010)

Chaotix1p said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you have to restore your Ipod to 3.1.3 before it will work, that's what it means


----------



## dacore270 (May 3, 2010)

Nice guide. I Jailbroke my iTouch 2g pre mc with spirit last night and all is well.

I'd like to see the gide updated to add the spirit info.


Cheers


----------



## Danny600kill (May 3, 2010)

dacore270 said:
			
		

> Nice guide. I Jailbroke my iTouch 2g pre mc with spirit last night and all is well.
> 
> I'd like to see the gide updated to add the spirit info.
> 
> ...



The guide will be updated in the coming days, I have just edited that in the guide.
Thanks for the confirmation, it seems to be working for most people


----------



## Chaotix1p (May 3, 2010)

it worked on my. the app was fine, my AV wasnt letting it do anything.

im using norton 2010 - all i did was turn off the _*sonar*_ and leave everything else as it was. so i am now jailbroken thank you alll


----------



## alidsl (May 4, 2010)

Just downloaded rock to see what it's like

First impressions are good

The Ui is so much nicer, and installing/uninstalling apps in the backgroun is useful

I haven't experienced any crashes yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, more apps can be installed (Cydia, apt and rock (Cydia can't install rock apps))

Supports all you old repos from cydia

Haven't had rock for long but I seriously recommend downloading is


----------



## Hardkaare (May 4, 2010)

What's the source to get rock?

I remember having it, but all my sources are gone even the default ones.


----------



## Danny600kill (May 4, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Just downloaded rock to see what it's like
> 
> First impressions are good
> 
> ...



You think you could write me just a small section ( Like I have for Cydia ect and I will credit you for it as I can't test anything until Friday, I'm not at home )


----------



## alidsl (May 4, 2010)

@Hardkaare: try "http://apt.modmyi.com" That's where I got mine

@Danny600kill: I'm on it


----------



## Danny600kill (May 4, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> @Hardkaare: try "http://apt.modmyi.com" That's where I got mine
> 
> @Danny600kill: I'm on it



Thanks a lot man, I really appreciate it, it would help me so much


----------



## alidsl (May 4, 2010)

Rock

Get rock from the repo "http://apt.modmyi.com" (Should be a default repo)

Rock is the third of the more famous Installer apps, developed by rock your phone.

Rock is faster than Cydia but not icy. Before you get used to the catagories section it can be a little confusing, however it's split into the seperate sections of "Apps", "themes", "ringtones", "addons", "repos" and "other", after these it's split into the normal sections (Themes, themes(springboard), system etc).

Rock includes many features that other installers don't include, like the review/star rating system (not used much) and my favourite of all background downloading, the only downfall I've seen so far is the delay for the icons to appear (ones you just installed) for only a few seconds. There may be other bugs that I haven't seen yet but I will update this if any bugs are found.

Rock can do all things that Cydia can do, think of it as in between Cydia and Icy, full of features but quite fast.


Hope this is OK Pm me to change it


----------



## Danny600kill (May 4, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Rock
> 
> Get rock from the repo "http://apt.modmyi.com" (Should be a default repo)
> 
> ...



This is great thanks, I really appreciate it ( like said above 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I will add you to the credits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: You are already in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've made you bold as you have helped me multiple times, thanks so much


----------



## alidsl (May 4, 2010)

Are you guys using rock now, I can't believe I haven't used it before.


----------



## Danny600kill (May 4, 2010)

I'm going to try it as soon as I can, it sounds promising


----------



## heartgold (May 5, 2010)

For the Redsn0w jailbreak, my new iphone 3g is running on 3.1.3 firmware, do I need to download the iPhone OS 3.1.2 IPSW file  or iPhone OS 3.1.3 IPSW file version?


----------



## Hardkaare (May 5, 2010)

heartgold said:
			
		

> For the Redsn0w jailbreak, my new iphone 3g is running on 3.1.3 firmware, do I need to download the iPhone OS 3.1.2 IPSW file  or iPhone OS 3.1.3 IPSW file version?


You download the 3.1.2 IPSW.

But i recommend using the new Spirit, its faster and easier to use, and downloads in seconds.


----------



## heartgold (May 5, 2010)

Hardkaare said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah okay thanks.

My modem firmware is 05.12.01, could my iphone be unlocked using redsnow or it wouldn't, in that case I'll use spirit :]


----------



## Hardkaare (May 5, 2010)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Hardkaare said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To unlock it doesn't really matter what you jailbreak with aslong as you got Cydia.

I'm not really sure about unlocking since my iPhone is factory unlocked.

But I think its possible unlocking an iPhone 3G on 3.1.3 using fuzzyband, you should check YouTube for more info.


----------



## Beats (May 5, 2010)

Are you going to add Spirit?


----------



## heartgold (May 5, 2010)

LeLouchVII said:
			
		

> Are you going to add Spirit?



Yeah I've used spirit, worked awesome


----------



## alidsl (May 5, 2010)

To every one asking about a spirit guide I decided to make a small picture-less one, for mac and windows

1. Make sure your iphone is on and activated (lockscreen or springboard)
2. Plug your iphone in
3. If your iphone is already on a tethered jailbreak, sync then restore your iphone (you can use 3.1.2 or 3.1.3 FW), then (if you want) backup your Cydia apps using  pkgbackup, if you haven't yet jailbroken your iphone then go to the next step.
5. download spirit from http://www.spiritjb.com/
6. Run spirit and click on jailbreak, Spirit will only take a second or 2 to work, if the error c0000005 appears try running in windows 95 compatibility mode
7. Your iphone will reboot and go onto a purpley starry screen while loading after the apple logo
8. Jailbreak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Note: No custom logos


----------



## Krove (May 5, 2010)

Yeah, I used spirit for my Ipod Touch firmware 3.1.2.  It worked and no tethering  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , which was the main reason I hadn't jailbroken up until now.


----------



## Danny600kill (May 5, 2010)

*Guide updated with Spirit ( Thanks alidsl )*

( alidsl Pm me if you have any problems with me using your guide, thanks a lot, you've help me a lot, I have added you as my co-writer )


----------



## alidsl (May 5, 2010)

cheers, glad to help add comex in credits (for making spirit)

@Danny600kill: can you put after the guide if anyone (who hasn't yet used spirit) to take screenshots for the Spirit guide


----------



## Danny600kill (May 5, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> cheers, glad to help
> 
> @Danny600kill: can you put after the guide if anyone (who hasn't yet used spirit) to take screenshots for the Spirit guide



I will be using it on the weekend for a friend so I will screen shot it then, thanks for the guide and other help


----------



## alidsl (May 5, 2010)

change the "is your ipod/iphone Jailbreakable?"

to All untethered because of spirit


----------



## prowler (May 5, 2010)

You need to update this guide completely Danny, some stuff contradicts others. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you want, I can help with making it look more 'nicer' when I have some time free.


----------



## Opium (May 6, 2010)

Okay. So what do I do if I want to unjailbreak? My iPod is jailbroken but I'd like to unjailbreak it. Is that done through the restore button in iTunes? If so, can I keep all my app game data like save files etc?


----------



## Twiffles (May 6, 2010)

Yeah, it should work that way, Opium. At least it worked out that way for me.


----------



## alidsl (May 6, 2010)

not all saves, but if you wait for 3.1.4 to come out, all you have to do is update and save you the problem of syncing again and losing saves


----------



## Opium (May 6, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> not all saves, but if you wait for 3.1.4 to come out, all you have to do is update and save you the problem of syncing again and losing saves



So if I update with a later firmware that comes out it will remove all the custom/homebrew stuff? I might wait then.


----------



## alidsl (May 6, 2010)

Yeah your jailbreak will be completely removed without going through restoring and syncing again


----------



## Dialexio (May 7, 2010)

In the days of firmware 1.x (I'm quite sure this still applies, though), the update button in iTunes would merely cover up the jailbreak (Cydia and WinterBoard would be out of sight), but they wouldn't be deleted. (Read: Traces are left behind.) Unfortunately, iPhone/iPod touch backups from a jailbroken device _can_ also contain remnants of the jailbreak (i.e.- customized carrier name, preferences for WinterBoard).

Bottom line: I'd suggest performing a restore if you want the jailbreak _completely_ eliminated.


----------



## Jakob95 (May 7, 2010)

Well I just updated from 3.1.2 with blackra1n to 3.1.3.  Then I did Spirit and everything worked.  Everything is running fine.


----------



## prowler (May 7, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Well I just updated from 3.1.2 with blackra1n to 3.1.3.  Then I did Spirit and everything worked.  Everything is running fine.


That's because you updated, not restored.


----------



## Opium (May 8, 2010)

Okay, I did a restore on my iPod touch and it used one of my backups to restore. Now the Jailbreak is completely gone and all my app data was saved to, so I still have all my save games, which is awesome


----------



## neokingster (May 8, 2010)

I heard somewhere that spirit only works on 32 bit systems is that true?


----------



## Opium (May 8, 2010)

neokingster said:
			
		

> I heard somewhere that spirit only works on 32 bit systems is that true?



Nope. I'm running Windows 7 64-bit and it worked fine.


----------



## neokingster (May 8, 2010)

Did you need to set compatibility mode to windows 95? If so how do you do that?
Also how do you set a backup?


----------



## neokingster (May 8, 2010)

Wow so easy. Thanks for the guide.


----------



## Dialexio (May 9, 2010)

To use Compatibility Mode, right-clicking on Spirit.exe, then select "Properties", and go into the "Compatibility" tab.


----------



## Chaotix1p (May 10, 2010)

Whats this ive been hearing about having to create/backup ur SHSH blob things
and do u have 2 do so
what relavance does this have 2 the jailbreak


----------



## Dialexio (May 11, 2010)

Chaotix1p said:
			
		

> Whats this ive been hearing about having to create/backup ur SHSH blob things
> and do u have 2 do so
> what relavance does this have 2 the jailbreak


Apple makes restores for the iPhone 3GS and newer devices contact Apple's servers for a signature (the SHSH blob). Apple does this to try and prevent people from downgrading, which usually results in jailbreaking. (iPod touch 2G and earlier can downgrade freely, but they're game over for Apple, anyways.)

Backing up these SHSH blobs will let you downgrade at any given time. To do this, you can use Firmware Umbrella. (GUIDE) Cydia will also prompt you to back it up if applicable, so be sure to let Cydia "Make my life easier"!

You might also want to set up your computer to redirect the SHSH blob request to go to the Cydia servers. (This is a bit on the advanced side, you've been warned.)


----------



## Chaotix1p (May 13, 2010)

Dialexio said:
			
		

> Chaotix1p said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK thanks for that it really helped. I'll get it done when I can then


----------



## raiderscrusade (May 16, 2010)

I have a few questions to ask.

1. Is the Jailbreak reversible?

2. If you do reverse the Jailbreak, does it clear all logs of the Jailbreak meaning the iPod/iPhone becomes fully 'legit' again.


----------



## Dialexio (May 16, 2010)

[*]Yes. Just use iTunes's restore button.[*]Yes. A restore totally wipes out everything.


----------



## raiderscrusade (May 16, 2010)

Haha that is legendary.

So tempted to blackra1n my iPhone 3GS.


----------



## Dialexio (May 16, 2010)

raiderscrusade said:
			
		

> Haha that is legendary.
> 
> So tempted to blackra1n my iPhone 3GS.


Why don't you just jailbreak it then?


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (May 16, 2010)

You need to add the Spirit Jailbreak. The untethered jailbreak for 3gs.


----------



## Danny600kill (May 16, 2010)

Lolcat said:
			
		

> You need to add the Spirit Jailbreak. The untethered jailbreak for 3gs.



It is already in the guide, it just doesn't have pictures yet


----------



## Chaotix1p (May 20, 2010)

1 thing i've noticed


what do u do when the app loads and then waks 2 a screen that says

"non genuine device detected"

the only thing that can be done then is go back 2 the homescreen, the app wont boot u gotta delete it


----------



## Dialexio (May 20, 2010)

Chaotix1p said:
			
		

> what do u do when the app loads and then waks 2 a screen that says
> 
> "non genuine device detected"


What app?


----------



## Chaotix1p (May 20, 2010)

Dialexio said:
			
		

> Chaotix1p said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if i remember correctly, it was "stick skater"


----------



## Dialexio (May 21, 2010)

The developer implemented additional anti-piracy code. You'll have to either wait for a patch (_if_ one is coming) or buy it.


----------



## DeMoN (May 21, 2010)

I noticed that too.  I can't believe a $0.99 cent game has better AP than Chaos Rings and Grand Theft Auto.


----------



## alidsl (May 22, 2010)

It might be the devs code that does it, he may have written a lot of other apps so is ap protecting them


----------



## Skyline969 (May 22, 2010)

Great guide, however as a general guideline...

1. Upgrade to 3.1.3 (or 3.2.x, depending on your iDevice)
2. Download Spirit
3. Plug in your iDevice and launch Spirit.
4. Click Jailbreak.
5. ???
6. Profit!

Again, very good guide. It's nice and informative, and I like the effort you put into it.


----------



## alidsl (May 22, 2010)

for some people lower than 3.1.3 redsn0w is better because of custom boot logos

I think spirit makes the current blackra1n build useless


----------



## Dialexio (May 22, 2010)

Skyline969 said:
			
		

> Great guide, however as a general guideline...
> 
> 1. Upgrade to 3.1.3 (or 3.2.x, depending on your iDevice)
> 2. Download Spirit
> ...


Unless you want a soft unlock or hacktivation for your 3G(S). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 In that case, use 3.1.2 or lower (if possible).


----------



## Jamstruth (May 22, 2010)

How decent is a Jailbroken iPod Touch 3G? I'm considering buying an iPod Touch to replace my ailing Creative Zen and like the sound of jailbreaking it to gain access to NES emulators etc.  Being entirely inexperienced with itunes I have a few questions. How easy would it be to remove the jailbreak should I need to return the iPod (I'm sure Apple MUST check them somehow)? How much danger does this pose to the iPod? How decent is the homebrew scene on iPods?


----------



## Dialexio (May 22, 2010)

As stated in one of my previous posts, covering up your tracks is as simple as clicking the "Restore" button in iTunes. Jailbreaking poses absolutely no danger; worst case scenario, you'll need to restore to Apple's original firmware.


----------



## alidsl (May 22, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> How decent is the homebrew scene on iPods?


There isnt a homebrew scene because of the third party app developer

But there are loads of third party apps to buy (or download 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Jamstruth (May 22, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant what unsigned (i.e. unofficial) apps are available for a Jailbroken iPhone.


----------



## alidsl (May 22, 2010)

Emulators up to N64/PSX

Themes, multi-tasking, changing the springboard layouts, new carriers, unlocks...

The list goes on


----------



## joe_gamer (Jun 15, 2010)

Nice guide, Thanks!!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jun 15, 2010)

This is excellent


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jun 17, 2010)

Can your Ipod/Iphone be jailbroken?

Not every Ipod/Iphone can be jailbroken but the majority can. If you are unlucky enough to have one that can't then don't complain. There will eventually be a jailbreak made available for these it will just take time. People are always working on new ways to achieve the jailbreak ( For example the famed GeoHot ), it's not an easy task so be patient, they will come through for you.

Jailbreakable
- Ipod Touch 1g up to firmware 3.1.3
- Ipod Touch 2g up to firmware 3.1.3
*- Ipod Touch 2g ( MC model ) up to firmware 3.1.2*
- Ipod Touch 3g up to firmware 3.1.2
- Iphone 2G, 3G up to firmware 3.1.3
- Iphone 3Gs up to firmware 3.1.2

I can confirm, that my ipod touch 2g MC model with 3.1.3 firmware is jailbroken with spirit.
It is untethered and works. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: you made a typo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Credits to :
alidsl ( Co-writer )
Geohot ( For creating B*al*ckra1n )


----------



## Dialexio (Jun 17, 2010)

To build on tijntje_7's post... As of the time this was typed, the following devices can be jailbroken:
iPad (up to, and including, 3.2... Well, 3.2 is the only available iPad firmware)
iPhone 2G (all firmwares)
iPhone 3G (all firmwares)
iPhone 3GS (up to, and including, 3.1.3)
iPhone 3GS "MC" models (up to, and including, 3.1.3)
iPod touch 1G (all firmwares)
iPod touch 2G (all firmwares)
iPod touch 2G "MC" models (all firmwares, but 3.1.1 is tethered)
iPod touch 3G (up to, and including, 3.1.3)
A jailbreak and unlock will be available for 4.0 on supported devices as well.


----------



## Urza (Jun 17, 2010)

Dialexio said:
			
		

> [/list]A jailbreak and unlock will be available for 4.0 on supported devices as well.


Barring any additional measures implemented in the software prior to release (or hardware-side on the iPhone 4).


----------



## ComplicatioN (Jul 12, 2010)

Quick question can the 3.1.3 IPhone 3GS be Jailbroken via Spirit? on Itunes 9.2 nonbeta version


----------



## Dialexio (Jul 12, 2010)

ComplicatioN said:
			
		

> Quick question can the 3.1.3 IPhone 3GS be Jailbroken via Spirit? on Itunes 9.2 nonbeta version


Spirit doesn't work with iTunes 9.2. Here are the links for 9.1.1, if you need them.
Mac - 32-bit Windows - 64-bit Windows

You will have to uninstall iTunes and Apple Mobile Device Support.


----------



## ComplicatioN (Jul 13, 2010)

Dialexio said:
			
		

> ComplicatioN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did find this but idk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cBQI8UL_QI


----------



## gameguy95 (Jul 16, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Complete Jailbreak Guide
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now if only my stupid MC model worked with this guide but it is on 4.0 and apple won't let me downgrade


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 17, 2010)

can anyone give me any info on how to backup my firmware? i am on 3.1.3 itouch 3g 64gb i have tried umbrella and it says i cannot back it up, cydia just keeps pending, is there any other way to do it manually, also is there a guide to show you how to restore to your original firmware 3.1.3 just incase my itouch goes wrong? thanks.


----------



## Dialexio (Jul 17, 2010)

If you haven't backed up the SHSH blobs for 3.1.3 (via Cydia or Umbrella), you're out of luck. Apple stopped giving the signatures out with the release of iOS 4.0.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 17, 2010)

so i am screwred then? dam


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 17, 2010)

Updated with Sn0wbreeze thanks to ifish


----------



## Dialexio (Jul 18, 2010)

Took another look at the guide, and the downgrading information provided at "Downgrading you Ipod Touch 2g (MC Model ) 8gb only from 3.1.3 to 3.1.2" won't work. Downgrading requires the use of "DFU Mode."

To enter DFU Mode, plug your iPod into your computer, and turn it off. Press and hold the Sleep and Home buttons for 10 seconds, then let go of the Sleep button. Keep the Home button down (!!!) until your computer identifies your iPod as "Apple Mobile Device (DFU Mode)." _Then_ you can restore the iPod touch 2G from 3.1.3 to 3.1.2.

(This should also work for downgrading from iOS 4.0. So if someone had an itchy mouse finger on the "Update" button, this should alleviate the lack of an untethered jailbreak.)


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks, adding in now, appreciate it


----------



## alidsl (Jul 18, 2010)

You need to change the Jailbreakable bit
with the introduction of iOS4


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 18, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> You need to change the Jailbreakable bit
> with the introduction of iOS4



I will change it tomorrow, I'm kind of tired at the moment, it does need updating though thanks


----------



## alidsl (Jul 18, 2010)

We should be expecting a 4 jailbreak soon as ultrasnow (an unlock) has been developed 

But not released


----------



## TornZero (Jul 23, 2010)

You have Spirit as a method of achieving a jailbreak, but no credit to comex (its creator) in the Credits section.

Probably something small, but still, you should add it in.


----------



## Chaotix1p (Aug 2, 2010)

Confirmed working jailbreak 4 IOS 4.0 and 4.0.1. I have just done the jailbreak on my itouch 3g MC model and my m8 has also done the jailbreak on iphone 3GS. I'm on 4.0 n he is on 4.0.1. 

Jus go 2.  jailbreakme.com via ur devices browser i.e safari in ur itouch or iphone. No computer/mac/itunes required; itll do everything from inside the brower/safari. 

Afterwoods just sit back and enjoy ur jailbreak


----------



## Dialexio (Aug 3, 2010)

Star also now works on iOS 3.2.1 (for iPads).

The Javascript code suggests that Star supports firmwares 3.1.2 through 4.0.1, and warns 3.1.2 and 3.1.3 are known to crash.


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm leaving this guide from now on, I do not have the time ( or care for idevices any more ) to update so if anyone would like me to copy the guide and pm it them so they can carry on my footsteps I'd be happy to do that

Sorry people, hope someone takes it off my hands


----------



## luke_c (Aug 3, 2010)

You should mention that if you are on a iPhone 3G or iPod Touch 2G you now need to start backing up your SHSH blobs as Apple are now 'soft-signing' the signatures for them.


----------



## Dialexio (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh well... If I have the time, I'll make an updated version.


----------



## metamaster (Aug 3, 2010)

The star exploit is a little shaky, since it might crash. My iPad had 3.2 on it with shsh blobs, so I just updated it to try out star by curiosity. It will say that it crashed if you go to the url after jailbreaking, do not listen to that warning if you get cydia on your springboard anyway. Because if you install the "essential" updates in cydia and jailbreak again using star, it will mess up cydia.
Also, the exploit uses a font error when loading a pdf file to work.  Other hackers may use that exploit to gain access to your personal info, so comex released the "pdf loading warner" in cydia to warn you when a pdf gets loaded. With this new exploit out, _everyone_ should install this.


----------



## Dialexio (Aug 3, 2010)

Shameless plug: I'll keep the guide alive on this thread.


----------



## Mustank (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks heps i used the method 1 it was so easy now my ipod Owns


----------

